# LAN Troubles Galore



## khordain (Sep 6, 2009)

Myself and two of my friends are trying to run Dawn of War: Soulstorm via LAN.
We are all able to successfully play Dawn of War: Dark Crusade on the LAN.
I should also note that B uses a different computer for Dark Crusade and Soulstorm.
I'll now refer to myself as person A, and the others B and C.

We were able to all play together for about three or four games, and then suddenly B kept getting a connection problem. After repeated failures, there was a success or two, and then more failures, then a success, followed by a ton of failures. Thats where we stand now. Failure for all 3 of us to connect to the LAN.

We can all enter the game room, the problem happens when we attempt to Start Game. When we start game B gets booted. Also, sometimes randomly he cannot even join our games.

However, separately, A can play with B, and A can play with C. B and C cannot play together.

We have absolutely no idea why this is happening. 



A : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 64bit
B : Windows Vista Service Pack 1 64bit (Soulstorm)
B : Windows XP Home Service Pack 3 (Dark Crusade)
C : Windows XP (not sure of home/pro, but it has all Windows Updates)


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi khordain!

There is also an error somewhat like this in "Left 4 Dead". People are not able to connect to the LAN server. This is fixed by another player creating the LAN server. What you should do is this:


Have "A" start a LAN server and everyone should join & start the game.
When it stops working again, have "B" create a server and retry after connecting everyone.
If this also doesn't work, have "C" create a server and retry.

This method worked in "Left 4 Dead", but it may not work for "Dawn of War". Give it a shot and post your results.

I hope this information helped you!


----------



## khordain (Sep 6, 2009)

- Things to do before posting -
1. The computers all meet the required specs for the game.
2. Have restarted computers, multiple times
3. No mods
4. Have killed all non-necessary programs.
5. Have not specifically moved to update DirectX, but I don't think this matters. The games run fine, we are having LAN issues.
6. Everything is updated (Although I don't think it matters)
7. Game is patched. (Had problems before and after patch)
8. There is no DVD. The game is Download to Own.
9. We have not yet resorted to reinstalling. Since the game runs fine for A & B and A & C but not B & C or A&B&C we don't believe it to be a corruption issue.
10. Please request if system specs are actually needed (again, I think this is more required for a game-running issue and not a LAN issue.)
Games with Issue: Dawn of War - Soulstorm
-------------------

We have tried with A, B, and C all hosting their own servers. B&C can join A, and B gets kicked when A starts. When B hosts, A&C can join, but B gets kicked (and ends closes game for us all). When C hosts, A can join, B can join MOST of the time, but at start B gets kicked.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

> We have tried with A, B, and C all hosting their own servers. B&C can join A, and B gets kicked when A starts. When B hosts, A&C can join, but B gets kicked (and ends closes game for us all). When C hosts, A can join, B can join MOST of the time, but at start B gets kicked.


Since you haven't tried reinstalling, you and your friends should reinstall the game and see if it works. Also, all of you are running the same version of the game, correct?


----------



## khordain (Sep 6, 2009)

Reinstalled. The first game we ran worked, then we got kicked on everyone after.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

khordain said:


> Reinstalled. The first game we ran worked, then we got kicked on everyone after.


This is quite strange. How far are all three of you apart when trying to play the game?


----------



## khordain (Sep 6, 2009)

Same building. A&B are in same room, C is a floor above us.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Have you tried all three in one room, if possible? I wouldn't expect trying if all of you had desktops, but if C happens to have a notebook you should all try in one room.


----------

